# How many cards? [Civil Service]



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

If a Police Department intends to hire 10 Officers how many people will be sent cards from HRD, 30?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: How many cards?*

Correct, 3 per open position


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, not exactly.......
Here is an excerpt from the Civil Service PAR's (Personnel Administration Rules)
*PAR.09 Civil Service Appointments*

(1) When names have been certified to an appointing authority under PAR.08 and the number of appointments or promotional appointments actually to be made is n, the appointing authority may appoint only from among the first *2n + 1 persons* named in the certification willing to accept appointment, e.g.,when the number of the appointing authority appointments to be may appoint only from made is: among the first

1- 3

2- 5

3- 7

4- 9

5- 11

persons named in the certification willing to accept; provided that when more than one promotional appointment is being made, the first such promotional appointment shall be made from among the first three persons whose names are certified and who are willing to accept, the second such promotional appointment shall be made from among the first five persons whose names are certified and who are willing to accept, the third such promotional appointment shall be made from among the first seven persons whose names are certified and who are willing to accept, and so forth.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

How are tied scores handled? If there is (1) person at #1 and (5) tied at #2, and the department hires 2, do they call ALL those tied for the # 2 spot?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

If a department is hiring 10 officers, the top 21 people get a card. (2n+1) Tie Scores are not broken, however for example say the first 25 people on the list all scored 100. All 25 would get a card in the mail, but people with a 99 will be left in the cold. Hope that helps.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Shut up 7th MPOC or I'll kick you but.

346


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

7MPOC said:


> If a department is hiring 10 officers, the top 21 people get a card. (2n+1) Tie Scores are not broken, however for example say the first 25 people on the list all scored 100. All 25 would get a card in the mail, but people with a 99 will be left in the cold. Hope that helps.


?:/: ? Im so confused. What if they were hiring 1. Would all 25 get a card?


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

This is what I was told, if a dept was hiring only one...three would get a card..take the hiring number, double it then add one. So I would say that a dept hiring ten would send out 21 cards. I do not know how they do ties, refer to up above, I gather more people would get cards. Hope this helps. I find out all info right on the website, pretty informative.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

This whole thing is BS!!! Why did they get rid of the # system and put in this tie, tie end shit?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

they will send out 21


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Because to get rid of it woul dmake too much sence and the state would loose money.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

?


Macop said:


> they will send out 21


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

My understanding is that let's say you have 10 people tied, then all those 10 people are like one person so all ten would be interviewed for the one slot. So your department was hiring 10 officers, then the minimum would 10X2+1=21. But lets say that 30 people are tied on that 21, then 51 people would get cards. I know deparments call for a larger list then what they need, in case some people do not want the job anymore or background,medical,psych failures.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

j809 said:


> My understanding is that let's say you have 10 people tied, then all those 10 people are like one person so all ten would be interviewed for the one slot. So your department was hiring 10 officers, then the minimum would 10X2+1=21. But lets say that 30 people are tied on that 21, then 51 people would get cards. I know deparments call for a larger list then what they need, in case some people do not want the job anymore or background,medical,psych failures.


Finally someone is making sense!!!! Thank you!


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

........but is it true?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

wryman said:


> ........but is it true?


Who knows. HRD makes up the rules as they go.

We all know this.

Scott :NO:


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

j809 said:


> My understanding is that let's say you have 10 people tied, then all those 10 people are like one person so all ten would be interviewed for the one slot. So your department was hiring 10 officers, then the minimum would 10X2+1=21. But lets say that 30 people are tied on that 21, then 51 people would get cards. I know deparments call for a larger list then what they need, in case some people do not want the job anymore or background,medical,psych failures.


Not true


----------

